# SFX exchanges



## ml855 (May 6, 2011)

Has anyone used SFX lately and did you get the exchange you were hoping for?


----------



## sd2734 (May 6, 2011)

Getting some more info on SFX will be great, since I also consider using them.


----------



## eal (May 6, 2011)

I recently booked an Aug week for my BIL and a Sept week for my daughter in 1-br units in San Francisco with no difficulties.


----------



## John Cummings (May 7, 2011)

I have used SFX exclusively for the past 14 years. I am still getting great exchanges as always. We exchanged into the Wyndham Waikiki Beachwalk last month and are exchanging into the Hilton Grand Vacations Club on Avenue of the Americas in New York City next month. This is our 3 rd exchange into NYC ( Manhattan ) timeshares with SFX.


----------



## LynnW (May 7, 2011)

Our last booking was for a resort in Australia following the Tug cruise.

Lynn


----------



## timeflies (May 7, 2011)

I exchanged into a Mariott 2 bedroom on Hilton Head Island.  I am pleased with SFX.


----------



## bellesgirl (May 7, 2011)

You will find people who love SFX and others who are underwhelmed.  We unfortunately fell into the latter group.  We got good exchanges, it just took a lot of work and a long time to use up our deposits.  It probably depends where you want to go.  If you fit their profile, they may be a good choice.


----------



## ml855 (May 8, 2011)

Thanks guys,  I might give SFX another try.  Hoping for Southern CA.


----------



## eal (May 9, 2011)

I got an exchange with SFX into a 2-br Carlsbad Seapointe Inn unit last year.


----------



## jdunn1 (May 9, 2011)

I was excited about SFX when I deposited a week this past January.  Since then, however, I have been disapointed.  SFX has the best customer service of all the trade companies, in my oppinion but for the first month or so of my trade request, they tried to give me resorts I did not ask for.  Then, after I rejected their matches a couple times, they have all but ignored me.  I gave up on getting a summer trade with them for this year.  Hopefully, asking for a summer trade for next year will yield better results.

I do think for the area of the country you want, SFX will work great for you, though.  I just happen to want mostly east coast exchanges and SFX is not really the best at getting those deposits.


----------



## LynnW (May 9, 2011)

I just used one of our bonus weeks for an exchange into Lawai Beach Resort for July 2nd. It is for our DD and SIL. No guest certificate required! The confirmation is sent directly to them.

Lynn


----------



## ml855 (May 11, 2011)

I just received a call from SFX last night, (I haven't done anything with them so far with my trade request), I did email them, that's why I thought they were calling.  The SFX rep told me that they upgraded my membership a couple of years ago which I didn't know about since we haven't used them since our Hawaii trip in 2006.   He went over my membership and how I can receive some really great deals on vacations and also walked me through some of the areas in the diamond membership webpage.  Then he tried to get me to sign up for a 15 year diamond membership.  I'm not even sure if we will even have our timeshare in 5 years, so I turned them down.  I will keep my single year membership and I don't need to be diamond.

I'm still planning on giving them my 2012 week and hopefully get an exchange in one of their resorts on the southern coast of California.


----------



## John Cummings (May 11, 2011)

ml855 said:


> I just received a call from SFX last night, (I haven't done anything with them so far with my trade request), I did email them, that's why I thought they were calling.  The SFX rep told me that they upgraded my membership a couple of years ago which I didn't know about since we haven't used them since our Hawaii trip in 2006.   He went over my membership and how I can receive some really great deals on vacations and also walked me through some of the areas in the diamond membership webpage.  Then he tried to get me to sign up for a 15 year diamond membership.  I'm not even sure if we will even have our timeshare in 5 years, so I turned them down.  I will keep my single year membership and I don't need to be diamond.
> 
> I'm still planning on giving them my 2012 week and hopefully get an exchange in one of their resorts on the southern coast of California.



The Diamond Membership is a 3rd party product. It was probably not SFX who called but instead the 3rd party.


----------



## ml855 (May 11, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> The Diamond Membership is a 3rd party product. It was probably not SFX who called but instead the 3rd party.



Thanks, I did not know that, go to know.


----------



## ml855 (May 14, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> The Diamond Membership is a 3rd party product. It was probably not SFX who called but instead the 3rd party.



As I mentioned earlier I received the phone call to try to get me to join the 15 year Diamond membership.  I told him if I was interested I would call him back.  Since his first phone call, I have received several calls per day the last several days trying to get me to join.  I've been out of the house and wasn't there to take the calls.  He finally got me today and I declined the offer.  He then said he was going to email Marriott and let them know, Why would he have to call Marriott, I asked him and he really didn't give me an answer, so I asked him again and he seemed like he was getting upset that I wanted to know why he had to contact Marriott.

I still don't understand, but I wanted him off the phone.  So does anyone know why he had to contact Marriott of my decision not to join.  I didn't sign us up for Diamond in the first place.  Didn't even know I was a Diamond member.  Hopefully he doesn't call back.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 14, 2011)

SFX has been okay for us recently.  We are Platinum until 9/2012 and kind of thinking we are done for a while.  RCI is really starring for us lately.  

I had two good experiences with Elena at SFX. I would recommend working with one person who will help you personally.  I think it's a matter of telling your guide, "I have a week at (blank) resort for (this date), and I am happy to give it to you, if you can give me (this place/ this date)."


----------



## eal (May 14, 2011)

Maybe call Marriott (sales?) and ask them if they know what might be going on?  It is indeed curious...


----------



## ilene13 (May 14, 2011)

*SFX levels*

We do not belong to SFX but I have considered joining.  I see that there are 3 levels--Gold, platinum and diamond.  The platinum and diamond seem a bit pricey for 1 year.  What levels do most people join at, and are the platinum and diamond levels worth the money?


----------



## DeniseM (May 14, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> The Diamond Membership is a 3rd party product. It was probably not SFX who called but instead the 3rd party.



Yes, but they are selling the product in partnership with SFX, and it's SFX who provided the contact info. to them so they can call SFX members.


----------



## JuliGee (May 14, 2011)

ml855 said:


> Has anyone used SFX lately and did you get the exchange you were hoping for?



We received one exchange for the Marriott Barony beach followed by a second week at the Marriott grand ocean club at Hilton Head this july. They also got us an exchange at the Manhattan club for october. We have searches for two other weeks that they have not come through with yet.

Juli


----------



## John Cummings (May 15, 2011)

ilene13 said:


> We do not belong to SFX but I have considered joining.  I see that there are 3 levels--Gold, platinum and diamond.  The platinum and diamond seem a bit pricey for 1 year.  What levels do most people join at, and are the platinum and diamond levels worth the money?



I have been a Platinum member for 14 years. Yes, Platinum is definitely worth it for us. It has paid for itself. Diamond is not worth it.


----------



## ml855 (May 15, 2011)

John Cummings said:


> I have been a Platinum member for 14 years. Yes, Platinum is definitely worth it for us. It has paid for itself. Diamond is not worth it.



Have you received all your exchanges within the last 14 years?  Do you give them your week out right or give it to make once they make your exchange?  

Thanks


----------



## John Cummings (May 15, 2011)

ml855 said:


> Have you received all your exchanges within the last 14 years?  Do you give them your week out right or give it to make once they make your exchange?
> 
> Thanks



Yes, I have received every exchange that I requested. I have done over 30 exchanges with SFX.

My system is very simple. We own at floating week resorts. I just reserve the top trader week at the resort, typically July 4th week, and deposit it to SFX. When we decide to go somewhere at a timeshare, I make the request with SFX. I usually request specific resorts. There is no connection between when I deposit a week and when I make an exchange request. I receive 2 bonus week for depositing a week plus this year they have a bunch of other perks. My banked weeks never expire.


----------



## jjking42 (May 30, 2011)

I have used SFX for

NYC
Hawaii
West Coast
Mexico

They have not had much in eastern locations but have always done well in the western locations.

SFX is my favorite Exchange company but I still use II and RCI too.


----------



## JohnPaul (May 31, 2011)

*How do they value your week?*

I have ownership that would let me deposit Napa, Hawaii, San Francisco or even NYC weeks into the program.  How do I receive better value than someone that deposits Reno or Orlando?


----------



## DeniseM (May 31, 2011)

JohnPaul said:


> I have ownership that would let me deposit Napa, Hawaii, San Francisco or even NYC weeks into the program.  How do I receive better value than someone that deposits Reno or Orlando?



Most exchange companies, including SFX, assign a trading value to your week based on many factors including:  the resort, location, week deposited, date deposited, supply and demand, size of unit.

However, they don't disclose that info. to the owner, except for the new RCI points system, which assigns visible points to your deposit.


----------



## PigsDad (May 31, 2011)

JohnPaul said:


> I have ownership that would let me deposit Napa, Hawaii, San Francisco or even NYC weeks into the program.  How do I receive better value than someone that deposits Reno or Orlando?


Call them up and ask.  I was in a similar situation, and I simply asked what location / date would give me the best trading power w/ SFX and they were happy to suggest a week / location.  In the past, SFX has even requested specific weeks, giving incentives to their members for depositing those weeks.

Kurt


----------



## Picker57 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Can you decline a search result?*

We've banked a week for exchange with SFX, received two bonus weeks, and now trying to use those two bonus weeks (since they expire first).  We put in our request for San Fran. and indicated we were flexible on our dates.  Question: If they respond with units or dates that we don't like, can we decline them and have them keep searching?  The same question came up when we wanted Manhattan Club.  I was spooked about being stuck with a unit type or date that we didn't want, so we bailed out. I'm not understanding the answers I get from them, so has anyone had experience with undesirable search results? 

         Thanks,
                         Zach


----------



## tschwa2 (Jun 8, 2011)

My understanding is that if you give them a search and they match your perameters your stuck with it.  So if you say NYC, I'm flexible any unit any week and they match- its done.  If you say I will accept weeks 26-35 in a one bedroom unit but let the guide know that you might be willing to accept something similar, they will only match what you said you would accept but the guide might be willing to search other times or sizes and call you if he gets something you might accept.


----------



## Picker57 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks for the quick information on this. Hmm.....sounds like I'd better send in some more specific parameters before they find something we're not going to like.  Has anyone else had any experience along this line?   

      Zach


----------



## PigsDad (Jun 8, 2011)

tschwa2 said:


> My understanding is that if you give them a search and they match your perameters your stuck with it.  So if you say NYC, I'm flexible any unit any week and they match- its done.  If you say I will accept weeks 26-35 in a one bedroom unit but let the guide know that you might be willing to accept something similar, they will only match what you said you would accept but the guide might be willing to search other times or sizes and call you if he gets something you might accept.


That was not my experience.  SFX would call me when they got a match, and I turned down a couple of them (that met my parameters).

Picker57:  Just call SFX and ask; that is the only way you will get an authortative answer for your question.

Kurt


----------



## Picker57 (Jun 8, 2011)

Thanks guys - I did get the information I needed.  Oscar, their San Fran. specialist, called with a "close" match, but not exact (we're holding out for Suites/Fisherman's Wharf).  

 Here's the deal: If they come up with an exact match, according to the parameters you've submitted, you are obligated to take it or pay a penalty of $89.  If it's NOT an exact match, even though it may be very close, you're under no obligation. And they'll hold it for 24 hrs while you decide.   Sounds fair enough.

Again, thanks for your help. 

               -----Zach


----------

